# GoodReader et TimeCapsule



## leckto (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche un moyen d'accéder aux documents stockés sur ma Time Capsule, via mon iPad et l'application GoodReader (ou équivalent lisant les fichiers PDF/DOC/XLS/PPT).

L'idéal serait de configurer une sorte d'"Accès à mon Mac" pour l'iPad, sans avoir besoin d'utiliser mon MacBook comme serveur.

Merci d'avance, 
Leckto


----------

